
Niantic’s AR occlusion technique and how can I get started - screenbeam
https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcrunch.com/2018/06/28/niantics-latest-acquisition-lets-ar-pokemon-hide-behind-the-real-world/amp/
======
screenbeam
So what’s the deal with this mono-depth technique? What are the broad strokes
of how this low latency CV works? Any combo of open source libs to get started
with similar techniques?

